# Heavy-Duty Meat Grinder (VA)



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought this heavy-duty meat grinder about 3 years ago, and only used it a handful of times. It's a commercial-grade table top meat grinder, stainless steel (not cheap plastic) and it's in excellent condition.

It weighs about 40+ pounds, so I'm not comfortable shipping it - local pick-up only (in/around Fredericksburg, VA). 

I paid over $600 for it, willing to let it go for $400. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Could you tell me what brand it is? I am very interested. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

That is a good grinder! Mine is a small heavy metal that we connect to the table so it won't walk and then wear ourselves out "hand-grinding"; so I'm sure envious of the one who gets yours.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Patches - It's a SamBaere model SB-810


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks bluemoomluck. I am very slow at getting back and forth with you right now (about a million and one things going on here), but I am gonna see what I can do and will get back to you if you still have it. Thank you.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I still have it


----------

